# Software to create a deep sand blasted finish. ( new member)



## samuelk (Feb 10, 2016)

I am looking for either software or existing files which will enable me to router acrylic sheet that will look like frosted glass and other patterned glass like "rainwater" etc.

I am new to this industry , so I would appreciate any feed back.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum. Sam
I am sure one of are CNC member will be able to help you


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Keep me informed on the subject please.
Roman


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

samuelk said:


> I am looking for either software or existing files which will enable me to router acrylic sheet that will look like frosted glass and other patterned glass like "rainwater" etc.
> 
> I am new to this industry , so I would appreciate any feed back.


Sam,

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Vectric VCarve and Aspire will do texturing as well as others. You need to pick the correct bit and parameters for the toolpath to achieve the results you want.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is an example from Aspire


----------



## Maroslav4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Aspire is a good choice for this.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

VCarve Desktop and VCarve Pro will also do texturing.

Bill


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sam.


----------



## samuelk (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the feedback, the thumb nail is what I am looking for. Was this created in the program or transposed from a jpeg ?


----------



## samuelk (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Bill,

What is the fundamental difference between V-Carve Pro and Aspire ?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You can go to the Vectric page and compare Aspire and Vcarve Pro


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sam,

The picture was of a texturing toolpath generated in Aspire software. This could have been done in VCarve Desktop or VCarve Pro also.

You can change the parameters and bit you use and get completely different results. Attached is another example, this time done in VCarve Desktop.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

VCarve Desktop and VCarve Pro are 2d-2.5d software and Aspire is 3d modeling software. Big price difference.

VCarve Desktop is limited to a 24" x 24" project. VCare Pro has no limit on size of project. 

You can now import 3d models into both VCarve programs and resize, move, smooth, slice and create a vector boundry for the model but you can not create a 3d model.

Aspire allows you to create and sculpt 3d models plus everything VCare will do.


----------



## samuelk (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Mike,

Was this created from a JPEG originally or was it created from scratch in the program ?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The examples I used were made from scratch using the Texturing Toolpath. You designate the area to be textured and then set cut depths, cut lengths, maximum overlap %, step over, then set variation tolerances for each parameter, and set the angle you want the texture to cut. That is how the examples were done.

You can also use a JPG picture in Aspire and create a texture. Remember this is just in Aspire. These three pictures show what can be done.

First the picture of a largemouth bass from the internet
Second a quick 15 min model (I would normally spend a lot more time on sculpting but this shows the power of texturing)
Third the finished quick model with texture applied.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You can also create vector texture files in VCarve and Aspire like this picture.


----------

